# des Nachts



## dergott

Amigos, en la siguiente oración, ¿la palabra "Nacht" se refiere "a la noche" u otra cosa?
Später schloss er dann den Gefangenen *des Nachts* an die Ketten der anderen Mitgefangenen. 

Meine übersetzung
Más tarde, éste fijó entonces al prisionero de la noche a las cadenas de los otros presos


----------



## Nenita84

De la noche, está en genitivo.. igual es en sentido figurado porque la verdad es que suena muy raro..


----------



## jester.

"des Nachts" es una expresión anticuada.
Significa "por la noche".

Yo diría "in der Nacht" o sólo "nachts" en vez de "des Nachts", porque también en alemán me suena un poco raro, pero creo que la expresión está aceptable para textos escritos.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------



## Jana337

Hola dergott,

mira aquí.

Jana


----------



## dergott

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## cyanista

Hier ist eine Erläuterung zu der Frage, wie dieser Ausdruck entstanden ist:



> Die folgende Analogiebildung geschah offenbar bereits gestern: Der Genitiv des femininen Substantivs _die Nacht_ heißt bekanntlich _der Nacht,_ auf keinen Fall jedoch _des Nachts_. Dennoch hat sich _des Nachts_ eingebürgert analog zu den semantisch ähnlichen Ausdrücke _des Morgens_, _des Mittags_ und _des Abends, _die allesamt Maskulina sind.




Quelle (Absatz 3.2.)


----------

